

YC Vs 500startups startup accelerator - rachnaspace

We've seen the value Y Combinator adds to an early stage startup. I hear Dave McClure's 500startups is also launching a startup accelerator program soon.<p>How would you compare the two? It would be great to hear the views of those who've had a chance to work with both YC and Dave McClure (assuming 500startups will reflect his style). Both seem passionately pro startups / entrepreneurs.
======
davemc500hats
just to clarify: we aren't planning to compete with YC on our program (in fact
we've invested in 8 YC companies out of the recent batch, and think Paul &
team are doing awesome job there).

to differentiate a bit: 500 startups is a little more focused on design/ux
issues, also platform distribution opportunities.

not that YC doesn't also cover some of these topics, but we might be a little
more downstream from where YC starts working with companies, and we are also
doing seed and some series A deals that are likely after YC gets involved.

Regardless we have a ton of respect for what YC does to help startups, and we
aim to be complementary more than competitive... you might check with some of
our companies that are both YC and 500 for more perspectives.

~~~
rachnaspace
Thanks for sharing your perspective Dave! Looking forward to 500startups'
program.

------
aditya
Kinda hard to tell before 500startups announces what they're going to launch,
right?

But in the end, it seems like the more choice you have as an entrepreneur for
seed capital and more importantly, advice, the better it is...

~~~
rachnaspace
I absolutely agree, both are incredibly great choices not only for seed
capital but also the crucial guidance/advice/mentorship an early stage startup
team needs. I'm just curious how the HN community thinks about the two.

